# Why does mama say I am grumpy?



## pani (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi everybun,

My mama always describes me as "grumpy bun Clementine"! I don't think I'm too grumpy. I just like to do my own thing. When mama goes to pet me, I don't want pets! I just want to loaf on my own, and sometimes snuggle with Felix. Felix is the only one who is allowed to snuggle me whenever he wants. Mama can only snuggle on special occasions. Does that make me a "grumpy bun"?

~ Clementine


----------



## hannahbean (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol sounds like a fun time


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 8, 2014)

Trix here-

I used to scratch mummers and lick Dumpy all the time. Then I got older. But I still dig on my mummers' shirt sometimes. It's all about Dumpy for me.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 8, 2014)

Merwin here!

Me too! I don't likes da pets. Mama says we loppers have too much "bunnitude". Dat jerkwad Sasha always trying to show me up by letting mama and big man mama pets her for ages! Is Felix like that too? But we's way too good for sits and pets like fat lazy toys. We got too much important bunny stuff going on.


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 12, 2014)

Hehe! I'm Salsa! I don't like when my mum pets me either! &#128048;


----------



## Morning_Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

Clover here, I hates when momma gives Chessynut attentiun and not me. So even tho she thot I was a sweet pea, I have been so mean to her for revange! No pets from her!


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 19, 2014)

Groucho hear. I dussent lyke pets accept wen mama pets me in da cage or picks me up from it. Bugsy is a suck up and let's mama pick him up or picks him any wear.


----------



## pani (Sep 20, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> Merwin here!
> 
> Me too! I don't likes da pets. Mama says we loppers have too much "bunnitude". Dat jerkwad Sasha always trying to show me up by letting mama and big man mama pets her for ages! Is Felix like that too? But we's way too good for sits and pets like fat lazy toys. We got too much important bunny stuff going on.


Felix lets mama pet him~! He is so silly, he sniffs mama's hand to make sure it's okay and then dips his head down for pets. UGH FELIX! NO!



blwinteler said:


> Groucho hear. I dussent lyke pets accept wen mama pets me in da cage or picks me up from it. Bugsy is a suck up and let's mama pick him up or picks him any wear.


Mama picked me up last night to introduce me to some of her friends! They all wanted to pet me and said I was so soft. Well, I am so soft... but it's all for me! No touchie!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 21, 2014)

pani said:


> Felix lets mama pet him~! He is so silly, he sniffs mama's hand to make sure it's okay and then dips his head down for pets. UGH FELIX! NO!
> 
> 
> Mama picked me up last night to introduce me to some of her friends! They all wanted to pet me and said I was so soft. Well, I am so soft... but it's all for me! No touchie!



Trix here-

I love being a part of the show, but only if Dumpy is in it with me. Love love love Dumpy!!!! Every other human is yucky.

Felix sounds like a show off.


----------



## pani (Sep 21, 2014)

Felix is SUCH a showoff. But I loves him, so I don't mind much. Plus, he always lets me eat a li'l more food than him.

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 21, 2014)

pani said:


> Felix is SUCH a showoff. But I loves him, so I don't mind much. Plus, he always lets me eat a li'l more food than him.
> 
> ~ Clementine



That's good that Felix lets you eat more. Dumpy says I can have all of his hay, pellets, and oats. Come to think of it, I have never seen Dumpy eating hay, pellets or oats. I guess he really is letting me have all of his, as well. 

What does Dumpy eat? Poor, old man.


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 22, 2014)

My mommi day I can be really gwumpy and territoriel, I don't really know what she means by that though. Im really nice. I just want yuo to get your hand out of MY cage!

But she says its will probably not be a problem soon because Is geting nueatered? I hav no clues what that is


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 22, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> My mommi day I can be really gwumpy and territoriel, I don't really know what she means by that though. Im really nice. I just want yuo to get your hand out of MY cage!
> 
> But she says its will probably not be a problem soon because Is geting nueatered? I hav no clues what that is



Trix here-

You'll be fine. Your mummers is having you fixed. You won't be broken any more, but you won't be able to call the stork for the lady bunnies for them to get little bunnies. 

You are nice and handsome. You'll just be nicer and handsomer, Silver.

That stuff they give you will make you dizzy for awhile. Stay down or you'll hit your handsome little head.

Good luck!!!!

Loce,

Trix


----------

